# What's in your medical supplies cabinet?



## tori (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I finished putting together my new rabbit cage, have found a hay supplier, and am just about ready to get my first Holland. Hopefully I will take him/her (not yet sure if I should start out with a buck or doe) to shows and fall in love with this hobby and maybe start my rabbitry. So, I thought I should ask, what you all keep on hand as far as medical supplies? I want to be fully prepared for my new bun. What kind of dewormers do you use and such? Thanks in advance!

Tori


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2009)

I am a pet owner, not a breeder, but I always keep these things on hand, and I think they would be useful in a rabbitry as well:
-simethicone baby medicine (mylicon)
-pedialyte
-syringes for oral administration of drugs, food, fluid: 1mL, 5mL
-baby food in a bunny-friendly flavor
-canned pumpkin (in the freezer in ice cube-sized portions)
-Bene-Bac
-Nutri-Cal
-styptic powder


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2009)

Penicillin and Esbilac Puppy Milk Replacer are what I have on hand right now. I also have syringes. 


Those are two important things that should be in a rabbitry, too. 

Emily


----------



## tori (Jul 9, 2009)

Perhaps you all should also explain what each item is for lol I'm just so new to all of this :blushan:

And Claire, just because you are a pet owner does not matter to me  I still greatly appreciate your experience!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, the esbilac puppy milk powder is highly recommended as a milk replacer. There's a forum member (on hiatus now) who does wildlife rehab and that's the formula he uses.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jul 9, 2009)

I have syringes, vanodine, neoterramycin, a horse wormer paste that I can't remember the name of, and vetrx, which is highly recomended, by yours truly as an allergy remedy.

EDIT: It's called ivermectin. I had issues with wry neck (lost 3 rabbits to it) so it's something I'll always keep on had.


----------



## tori (Jul 9, 2009)

Is ivermectin the horse wormer you use? And it helps wry neck? I also have never heard of vanodine or neoterramycin :blushan:

All these medications listed, are they things for sores or what? I am very confused and a little embarrassed heh


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2009)

Ivermectin is a dewormer, and it can be used to treat parasitic diseases. I don't know if it would be all that good for wry neck, because that disease is usually caused by an inner ear infection, which is best treated with antibiotics. In rare cases of advanced e cuniculi disease, a head tilt (wry neck) can develop. E cuniculi is a parasite that ivermectin can treat.

Vanodine is a topical antiseptic used on wounds, and occasionally in water. Neoteramyacin is an antibiotic. It can either be in an ointment form, like neosporin, or sometimes put into water. In the Infirmary, we don't like to see administering rabbits antibiotics in their drinking water, as it can be hard to get the correct dose (not all rabbits will drink the whole bottle).


----------



## tori (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I've been reading around on the internet right now and I didn't know that that sounded like a very good idea for the exact reason you mentioned.

I guess maybe I should have posted this in the Infirmary? oops...


----------



## tori (Jul 9, 2009)

Also, how often do you de-worm? And I read something that said you should only use a dewormer if the rabbit has been tested positive for parasites, but I've also heard it should be used as a preventative???


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I think this is a good place to put it since larger rabbitries have different health concerns than pet owners. For instance, pets are only dewormed when a rabbit tests positive for parasites, but many breeders do deworm on a regular basis, like every few months. Also I wouldn't have thought of the milk replacer at first since I never run across kits.


----------



## anneq (Jul 9, 2009)

Heya Tori - 

Started a discussion about a worming product here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46933&forum_id=48



I've been using this now for a little over a month and have seen good results, especially in regards to the fly population being cut down (my bunnies spend a lot of time outdoors, so I know their chances of getting worms is increased).

I keep Vanodine, Bene-bac, syringes, liquid bandage, Nutri-cal, simethicone in my medicine kit.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought of another: Udderly Smooth (or any other udder cream/hand cream) for sore hocks.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2009)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Penicillin and Esbilac Puppy Milk Replacer are what I have on hand right now. I also have syringes.



A caution on both these products --- be EXTREMELY careful. Penicillin should NEVER be given orally, only as an injectable, and that's not really novice territory. 

Same with milk replacement. Rabbits are notoriously hard to hand raise/feed, so every last resort should be used to get the kits to nurse from the mother or another doe. 

There are many more threads on this should the need ever arise. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2009)

PS: I'll three of my favourites: 

Betadine - a mild iodine solution, the kind hospitals use to clean the skin before surgery. It's great for warding off infection in nicks and bites and other potential problems, and it won't hurt the bunnies. 

Metacam - a pain killer only for use in emergencies, but a potential life-saver seeing as rabbits will easily get shocky when in pain. CAUTION: This MUST be administered with food to a well-hydrated rabbit, otherwise the cure will be worse than the cause. 

SnuggleSafe (Non-electrical, Non-Toxic Heating Pad) - one major problem is that the body temperature drops with sick or injured rabbits (and rabbits coming out of surgery). A SnugglesSafe (or even a heated sock full of rice or beans) is a good item to have on hand.

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## polly (Jul 10, 2009)

Metacalm - for emergencies (pip explained it Lol)

Fuccithalmic - eye ointment for sore sunny eyes 

Septrin - peadiatric antibiotic 

Sudacrem - for sore hocks or any other sores like baby butts

syringes and needles - injections also bigger syringes for feedinf if necessary

Sub Q fluids - good for dehydrated rabbits (usually a vet will administer them or show you how to do it)

Ivomec - injectible for parasites internal and external

cotton buds and cotton wool balls - for cleaning

fuciderm - good for sore bits down there  luckily I dont have any problem but its handy to have in case you get a rabbit in that you notice has a problem like vent (always make sure you do all that in quarantine tho  )

Diorylyte - cant remember the american name for it but its a paediatric replacer for diorhoea

Infacol - in case you have a rabbit with gas

um think thats about it lol I try and keep us well stocked can you tell  

If I need penicillin I just phone my vets and then go pick it up he doses it into the syringes for me makes it nice and easy


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 10, 2009)

Preparation H can be good for sore bits/urine scald, too.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 10, 2009)

Am I correct in assuming that you use Ivermectin as an oral wormer? You just give a pea size to the rabbit? How do you get them to eat it??


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jul 10, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> Am I correct in assuming that you use Ivermectin as an oral wormer? You just give a pea size to the rabbit? How do you get them to eat it??



I usually just offer them a couple licks off the end- mine like the apple flavored kind. xD If they don't take it that way, I syringe it oraly. 

If you want exacts it's 1/10 cc per pound of mature body weight.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2009)

whaleyk98 wrote:


> Am I correct in assuming that you use Ivermectin as an oral wormer? You just give a pea size to the rabbit? How do you get them to eat it??



Ber VERY carefully with this stuff! You don't want to be overdosing them and also be aware that there is evidence that rabbits with certain genetic features may be prone to sensitivities -- I believe dutch-marked rabbits? 

Hopefully somebody can post more info on this. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, all my horse medical supplies are in with my rabbit medical supplies, so there's alcohol, peroxide, witch hazel, neosporin, powder terramycin, eye terramycin, EMT gel, aloe heal, ivermectin of some sort(typically Safegaurd and Zimectrin Gold), oen syringe for hand feeding babies, 1 hypodermic for penicillian shots, of coarse Penicillian is in the fridge, multiple bandaging materials(horse and small for dog/cat/bunny) hoof trimming tools and cat nail clippers and a medium sized container of corn starch for bleeding. bleach for steralizing syringes, hypodermics and the reusable wrapping material and any blankets or towel's used on the animals. 

I know, a bit excessive but I'd rather be ready for anything than to catch myself off gaurd.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> whaleyk98 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Am I correct in assuming that you use Ivermectin as an oral wormer? You just give a pea size to the rabbit? How do you get them to eat it??
> ...


I want to say it is the dutch marked rabbits and the blue-eyed whites (which I think included the vienna-marked rabbits too since they carry that gene).

It may be Pam Nock who knows more about this...


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 11, 2009)

So is it a good idea to treat with ivermectin as a preventative when getting a new bunny or if you have several bunnies? 

Also, I assume the ivermectin is used in bunnies to treat mites?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 11, 2009)

luvthempigs wrote:


> So is it a good idea to treat with ivermectin as a preventative when getting a new bunny or if you have several bunnies?Â
> 
> Also, I assume the ivermectin is used in bunnies to treat mites?



Personally I only treat when the rabbit is symptomatic, although I only have house bunnies so mine are not at much of a risk. I'm always nervous mixing chemicals and animals. No matter how safe a product is, there will always be some animals (and people) with sensitivities (not to mention the possibility of dosing mistakes), so for me the risk of treatment outweighs the risk of unseen infestations.

And yes, I'd use topical ivermectin for fur mites. I'm not a fan of oral if I can avoid it, although for ear mites, I do believe oral is the preferred treatment in that case. (CAUTION: Never use Frontline!)


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned oxytocin for breeders? Should be a must for birthing problems. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 12, 2009)

Oxytocin's not that easy to find, though, is it? Tums are also good to induce labor when it's going badly. Because of the bad reactions some bunnies can have to ivermectin, i wouldn't use it unless the vet prescribed it (ie not on a regular basis), but that may differ when you're dealing with a large number of bunnies and disease can spread easily.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 12, 2009)

The reason I ask about treating is because in horses we worm on a regular basis (every 3-4 mnths) of course they are not being wormed for mites though. 

With the guinea pigs (especially with new additions to the herd or with large numbers of pigs) it's a common practice to worm with ivermectin for mites on a routine basis. I wasn't sure if it's the same for rabbits.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I have about 30 rabbits in the rabbitry I always have a large supply of first-aid / medications for the bunnies.

This is what I have. and I will explain what I use it for.

*Baytril- Is a widely used antibiotic on rabbits
*Oxytocin - Used to help does who are in labor have stronger contractions (Not for novices)
*Pen B - A injectable antibiotic used sometimes for wry neck in conjunction with ivermectin.
*Ivermectin Inj - I use the inj for bunnies with wry neck
*Ivermectin rub on - I use this for bunnies that have ear / fur mites
*Aqua Light - encourages sick bunnies to drink more liquids
*Critical Care - encourages bunnies to eat who are sick (syringe feed)
*Triple Antibiotic Ointment - for sore hock or just small scratches and bruises.
*Small Can of Pumpkin - for wool block it has a high fiber content and seems to work the best.
*terramycin powder - a water soluble antibiotic
*terramycin ointment - for eye infections
*whole assortment of syringes 

*bunches of 20gage needles they seem to work best for the dwarf breeds.
*Iodine - cleaning wounds
*Peroxide - I use this to flush abscesses
*Vet Rap - wound protection
*Rabbit Mycin - upper respatory / snuffle infections (gets administered in the nose)
*Quick Stop - stops bleeding


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 12, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Oxytocin's not that easy to find, though, is it? Tums are also good to induce labor when it's going badly. Because of the bad reactions some bunnies can have to ivermectin, i wouldn't use it unless the vet prescribed it (ie not on a regular basis), but that may differ when you're dealing with a large number of bunnies and disease can spread easily.


Oxytocin has to come from your vet and most likly the vet will administer it. I get a bottle from a vet supply book sine I have so many rabbits it is always good to have on hand.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 12, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> The reason I ask about treating is because in horses we worm on a regular basis (every 3-4 mnths) of course they are not being wormed for mites though.
> 
> With the guinea pigs (especially with new additions to the herd or with large numbers of pigs) it's a common practice to worm with ivermectin for mites on a routine basis. I wasn't sure if it's the same for rabbits.


I try not to worm my rabbits unless I see signs of worm but I do do the whole barn once a year I also worm new bunnies as soon as they come to me as well keep them in quaranteen for 15 days.


----------



## tori (Jul 12, 2009)

I have tried looking around on the internet for how to help a doe with a stuck kit, but haven't had much luck. Was wondering if maybe some of you could chime in on that. (Even though I don't plan on breeding for quite some time! lol)

Also, not sure if I should worm since I will only have one bunny to start out with. But I plan to take it to shows and I guess that increases their risk of infection?


----------



## anneq (Jul 13, 2009)

I've heard/read from a few breeders that they do worm their rabbits, since if a rabbit is placed in an area that has just been occupied by another rabbit with worms, there's a good chance the following bunny will become infected.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 13, 2009)

Celestial Wind wrote:


> *Ivermectin Inj - I use the inj for bunnies with wry neck
> *Ivermectin rub on - I use this for bunnies that have ear / fur mites
> *terramycin powder - a water soluble antibiotic
> *terramycin ointment - for eye infections
> ...



Have you had any problems getting some of this at places like Tractor Supply or Southern States without prescription? TS's website list the Ivomec and needles as store-only but there's no notation of prescription required. We'd like to have some Ivomec on hand to treat mites (we've had cases in the past and possibly one developing) but darned if I'm taking 13 rabbits to a vet that disapproves of breeders just to get a prescription for an emergency-cabinet item!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 13, 2009)

I've seen it at TSC on the counter (well in a fridge for some of these things), so I don't think a prescription is needed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/yogurt.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Probiotics/probiotics.htm

I don't know why there are anecdotal incidents where rabbits have improved while on yogurt. I know that in humans, undigested lactose becomes lactic acid. Therefore, lactose would decrease the pH of the gut further, which is the goal of most probiotics. This may be part of why it seems to help. However, long-term studies have shown dairy products to be harmful to rabbits, because they lack the bacteria that can digest lactose. This can lead to painful gas and serious GI imbalance. Perhaps in the stories that are passed around, the rabbit wasn't given enough yogurt to cause digestive upset, but was given enough to acidify the gut. I worry that it would be very difficult to tell how much is too much, and the idea of giving my rabbit something it cannot digest, especially at a time when their system was out of whack, makes me choose a probiotic that they can tolerate easily, like Bene-Bac or ProBios.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 13, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I've seen it at TSC on the counter (well in a fridge for some of these things), so I don't think a prescription is needed.


Around here at TS they have it in a refrigerator case over by the equine supplies, and they keep a padlock on it probably just so kids don't get in there. I can't imagine the cashiers trying to figure out a vet scrip, so I suppose you're right. I just couldn't picture going to the vet to pay $80 for an exam just to get a scrip for stuff I already know we'll need. Particularly when (a) the vets around here are not really wabbit vets (b) some of them have drunk the HRS Kool-Aid and (c) they'd want to make money on us by bringing in each wabbit individually for said $80 exam.

I'll check it out; we have one in Mt. Airy, Maryland, and one down in Leesburg, VA. Still kinda miss Central Tractor! They had the best tools and Ford 8N parts.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is this what I would need for a wormer? Just making sure I get the right product.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_51696_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 20, 2009)

For a stuck kit, calcium (Tums) or oxytocin can help, but that kind of thing usually requires a vet visit depending on how long she's in labor.


----------

